

Ask HN: Can Bugs be beautiful? - franze


======
zkarcher
When I was creating tunings for Angel Harp, some of the tunings had bugs, but
they were more beautiful than what I originally intended. So I kept them.
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/angel-harp/id490827417?mt=8&#...</a>

